# where to post off-topic thread?



## jumento (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm a freelance graphic designer and I'm looking for someone to help me out with the back end of websites. 

I thought it would be cool to work with another horn player.

Where would I post a thread about this... or is that frowned upon on this site???

Thanks!


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Anything off the topic of saxophones generally gets posted in the Lounge


----------



## jumento (Jul 29, 2010)

awesome, thanks Pete!


----------

